# Zinsser BIN Primer Sealer watery?



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Did you stir it- and stir it well? Bin settles out easily and fast- so the top is basically denatured alcohol.


----------



## caroln242 (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh, it was mixed very well. It was shook at the store and I stirred it before and several times during.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Good- so yes- it is not like latex at all- it is thinner and needs more control. You can't just dip a brush deep and press it- it needs some finesse. 
Zinsser makes about a billion primers- this is one. They all have different characteristics. 
Bin is excellent for what it is good for- stain sealing, odor sealing and quick spot priming. 
Spread thin and work quick- it dries very fast.


----------



## caroln242 (Oct 11, 2011)

Okay, that's good. I was afraid I got a hold of a bad batch or something. Hopefully Zinsser's Primer will live up to it's claim of odor blocking!

Thanks for your response...appreciate it.


----------

